# Trivia 12/13



## luckytrim (Dec 13, 2018)

trivia 12/13
 DID YOU KNOW...
 The average size of an American Engagement Ring in 2016 was 0.9  carats.
 In 2017, it grew to  1.0 carats.



 1. What was the top-selling automobile in 2017 ?
   a. – Toyota Rav4
   b. – Ford F-Series
   c. – Chevrolet Silverado
   d. – Nissan Rogue
 2. What is the average gestation period for horses ?
   a. – Nine Months
   b. – Eleven Months
   c. – Thirteen Months
   d. – Fifteen Months
 3. In the 1952 film, ‘The Greatest Show on Earth’, who played Buttons  the
 Clown ?
 (Bonus; Why did Buttons never remove his make-up ?)
 4. What’s the difference between the Centigrade Scale and the Celsius  Scale
 ?
 5. Fill in the missing number;
 Oxygen is the ____ element in the periodic table.
 6. Strange Words are These ;
 "Emetophobia" is the fear of ..... what ??
   a. - Drooling
   b. - "Sharting"
   c. - Hiccupping
   d. - Vomiting
 7. Until 1939 what was Thailand called... what ?
 8. What is a 'High Mobility Multi-Purpose Wheeled Vehicle'?

 TRUTH OR CRAP ??
 In 1963,the four MVP’s of Baseball’s National and American League and
 Football’s NFL and AFL all wore the number 32.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 1. – b
 2. – b
 3. James Stewart (He was a Doctor who ‘Mercy’ killed his wife)
 4.  None – Centigrade is now called Celsius
 5. Eighth
 6. - d
 7. Formosa
 8. a 'HUMVEE'

 TRUTH !!
 National League – Sandy Koufax
 American League – Elston Howard
 NFL – Jim Brown
 AFL – Cookie Gilchrist


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2018)

Terribly sorry to correct, but Thailand was formally known as Siam, as any fan of _The King and I_ would know.

Formosa is the former name of Taiwan.

Etcetera, etcetera, etcetera...


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 13, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Terribly sorry to correct, but Thailand was formally known as Siam, as any fan of _The King and I_ would know.
> 
> Formosa is the former name of Taiwan.
> 
> Etcetera, etcetera, etcetera...




Correct !  Mind Freeze is my only excuse .... that, and copying from a source without paying attention...


----------

